# Auger questions??



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Am looking at the Mora Hand augers and wondered what size most folks like to use? I see they come in 5", 6", 7",8" and 10" sizes? I assume the 5 " is too small and the 10" is way to big for panfish mostly so tell me what size you like and why> 

PS anyone have any probs with the Mora's? should my cheap butt be looking at another brand to get get more bang for my buck? 

Last question, I found some Power drill adapters so you could use a 18-24 volt drill but i am thinking that wouldnt work very well, anyone ever use them? 

Thanks guys, just waiting for some ice now

Salmonid


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Most guys use a 6. That is what I like, 8 seems to be to big too.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

My gas powered and my hand ones are both 8". That size works great for just about all the different types of fishing you'll do.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i got a 8 inch mora and its about 7 years old and has the same blades on it and i just cut threw some ice like butter... well it was only 2 inches of ice but i like mine... also the 8 inch hole is perfect not to big and not to small.. i wouldnt want a smaller one.. seems like the old guys use the 6 inchers.. lol


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

peon said:


> i got a 8 inch mora and its about 7 years old and has the same blades on it and i just cut threw some ice like butter... well it was only 2 inches of ice but i like mine... also the 8 inch hole is perfect not to big and not to small.. i wouldnt want a smaller one.. seems like the old guys use the 6 inchers.. lol


Nope the old guys use the gas augers! Sold my hand auger years ago !! I can drill soo many more holes plus faster and no wear & tear on my old body !! lol !!!!!! Sorry Peon!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

id have a gas auger if i had the money and had more ice the justify the cost of one..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

hearttxp said:


> Nope the old guys use the gas augers! Sold my hand auger years ago !! I can drill soo many more holes plus faster and no wear & tear on my old body !! lol !!!!!! Sorry Peon!


Mike your right on! I have a hand one but haven't used it in 3 years.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Am looking at the Mora Hand augers and wondered what size most folks like to use? I see they come in 5", 6", 7",8" and 10" sizes? I assume the 5 " is too small and the 10" is way to big for panfish mostly so tell me what size you like and why>
> 
> PS anyone have any probs with the Mora's? should my cheap butt be looking at another brand to get get more bang for my buck?
> 
> ...


The power drill works pretty darn good. I made an adapter for Wave's auger it's an 8in and we get a lot of holes from a battery and have another as a spare.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

bass pro has them on sale this week end for $33.94. 6" or 8", if you want to save some money on it. I have a 6" and it works fine.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I started out using a blue, Mora auger, seemed the blades dull pretty fast. Not bad for the price though. Then it was the gas monster, 3 hp , 10 inch hole, lazer mag express 3000. Not bad when the ice is 18 inches thick ( MI. ), then two years ago I bought a Strikemaster lazer hand auger, black one ,7 inch , man that thing will cut thru 6 inches of ice in about 10 turns. The key is NOT TO BANG DOWN, on the blades, knocks the bevel angle off. A lazer auger will run ya about 50 bucks, but let me tell ya, its a cadillac when its cold and ya need a few holes !!! Take care


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, thanks for all the info guys, sound slike Ill be looking for a used Mora or Lazer 8" hand auger, anyone got one for sale?, cheap, blades in good shape, My one buddy told me to get new since the only reason someone would sell a used one is because the blades were shot and for the cost of a new one, would be a better deal then also getting replacement blades.

Salmonid


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

There are 2 augers in the marketplace currently. 1 is an 8" Lazer for $40 which is new. I have an Eskimo 8" used with brand new blades for $20. I'm selling it because I bought a new Lazer last year and it was $70. The Lazer is the best by far but I used the Eskimo for 5 years and it did fine just not as fast as the Lazer. I was proud of my Lazer till a guy comes out with his power auger and pops a dozen holes in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

The drill adaptors don't work on the Moras.I have a 8" Mora And I was very dissapointed when the adaptor didn't work.If I was you spend the extra $40 and get a Lazer.I have 1 on my X-Mas list.The lazer is alot better.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Check the equipment/tackle page at this site. http://www.fishingminnesota.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=30&page=1
A Nils hand auger will cut as fast as any power auger, (exceptin' of course a Nils power auger).


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

there was a poll on this a while ago:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=105890

toss up between 6 and 8. i have an 8 and like it, but the 6 sure is a quick hole maker.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

8" Mora & Lazer Hand Augers... I've lost too many fish in the past with a smaller hole.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

I would purchase a 6" or 8" Nils Master Auger. I have one of each size and they are the best hand auger on the Market. They are light weight to carry and will drill 1 inch of ice per second without the noise and carry of a power auger, and they also come with a protective covering for when the blades are not in use. Spend $100 and you will get what you pay for and never regret buying a Nils.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I got an 8" Lazer last year and was really disappointed when upon closer inspection in fine print on the box it says "made in china" what a let down. I really didn't think it cut much faster than my Eskimo. Since it was a gift I kept quiet about that fact. If the wife woul've seen that on the box she would have never bought it. Shame such high quality products sell out and still charge higher prices. Where are these Nils Master Augers made?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

A lot of the guys in Canada use Nils. I believe they are made in Sweden and imported by Nils USA. They are pricey, but I guess you get what you pay for. They must cut well if the Canucks use them because them boys get some serious ice! I don't think they even start fishing up there until they can safely drag their mobile home onto the ice. And with all the good beer they drink they can probably pee themselves open a hole when its only 6" thick.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

StrikeMaster Lite is the way to go if you want to buy an auger for life time use. At 500$ it is fun to drill holes. Even had a guy ask if it was for real last year. It is sssooooooo easy to start and light weight, about ten lbs.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

mushroomman said:


> There are 2 augers in the marketplace currently. 1 is an 8" Lazer for $40 which is new. I have an Eskimo 8" used with brand new blades for $20. I'm selling it because I bought a new Lazer last year and it was $70. The Lazer is the best by far but I used the Eskimo for 5 years and it did fine just not as fast as the Lazer. I was proud of my Lazer till a guy comes out with his power auger and pops a dozen holes in a matter of minutes.


I'll be on Buckeye this year drilling free holes! You saw it in action last year.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fisherman's Shack on S. Main St in Akron has 8" Lazer's on sale for *$65*


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> A lot of the guys in Canada use Nils. I believe they are made in Sweden and imported by Nils USA. They are pricey, but I guess you get what you pay for. They must cut well if the Canucks use them because them boys get some serious ice! I don't think they even start fishing up there until they can safely drag their mobile home onto the ice. And with all the good beer they drink they can probably pee themselves open a hole when its only 6" thick.


Considering getting a 8" auger to target some larger fish. Got my 6" probably 30 years ago. Don't know the brand but it has a single piece two edge cutting head similar to the Nils. I can verify the speed and durability of that type cutting head. Don't know how many hundreds of holes I've drilled with it. Easy to sharpen with a curved stone. Still trying to convince myself on the $125 for the Nils though.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

DaleM said:


> I'll be on Buckeye this year drilling free holes! You saw it in action last year.


Has your brother checked it yet Dale? I get a kick out of the guys that toss rocks out there to see how thick the ice is.


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

The dockdabber got on the ice today for first time this year. This was the earliest I remember of getting on ice. Highway pond and the ice was 2.5 to 3 inches depending on location. Didn't need to auger just open holes with spud bar. Got some nice gills and the bass as usual were a pain in the butt. Man it sure felt good to get on the ice now if we can keep it for a couple three months sure would be great. Would like to see it lock in at a good solid 6 inches and that would make for a Merry Christmas for me. Good luck this year.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

The reason I like the Nils is that you put zero force on the auger and just turn. It is used by almost everyone in the NE and Canada, and if you have to get through 8-12 inches of ice, it slides through in less than 10 seconds. I will move around several spots that I fish and continuously drill holes and I've never been tired out by the Nils. The old Strikemaster Laser is sitting in the garage leaning on the wall ever since I tried the Nils.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Where do you get the Niles at?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Ted Dressel said:


> Where do you get the Niles at?


Cabela's 8" - $125 free shipping ends today 12/9

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...=froogle&cm_pla=0291101&cm_ite=0010850115630a

Nils Homepage www.nilsmaster.com


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks,I'll have to check my funds just ordered the fish trap scout from Bass PRO for $189.So that set me back.


----------

